# Modifier 24 + 25



## nyyankees

Can you use modifier 24 and 25 on same E/M code? If not which modifier would be used? Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I've had to use this combination *many* times in order to receive payment for claims that were unrelated to the post-op and separately identifiable from the procedure.


----------



## Roberta P

*Modifier 24 and 25*

I have used both of these modifiers with E/M codes in many situations and have all ways recieved payment.  Depending of course how they are being used with the E/M


----------



## nyyankees

thank you both..


----------



## abtorrez

Does the order make a difference?  This does not seem to be clearing the edit in our billing system.


----------



## abtorrez

*Idx 24, 25*

In the IDX system we are using for billing the 24 modifier is first, then 25 in the second position.


----------

